# What are normal hcg levels for 4 weeks & 5 days long?



## aladrian

I went in to the Dr's because I was spotting at 17 & 18 dbpo.

They checked a few things & said everything looked normal & that we'd just have to wait to see how things develop.

Anyway, they also took my blood to test my hcg levels.
They called me back & said that my hcg levels were high. They were at 585. 

When I asked them what that meant they said it was good, but they'd have to compare them to my hcg levels from 2 days later. 

I haven't gotten my results back from the 2nd test for comparison, but I was wondering what an average/normal hcg range was for 4 weeks 5 days?

I ask partly because there are quite a few sets of twins in my family. Could high hcg levels indicate twins?


----------



## my3girls

Hi, I didn't want to read and run from what I have read on here yes a high hcg levels can indicate twins, I'am sure someone more experienced will come along shortly good luck xx


----------



## Early_Bump

HI hun, your numbers rae exactly where they should for 4+5 hun...

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Its the second numebrs that tell you all is well but that numebr is just right... for one baby! The site above will give you more info xxx


----------



## neon82

My HCG at 4 weeks 4 days was 617 (18 DPO). I was told this was a normal number. And it doubled after a couple of days. Maybe if your numbers were more than doubling, it could indicate multiples, I guess.


----------



## aladrian

I should find out my hcg levels from the 2nd day tomorrow. Thank you ladies.


----------



## purpledaisy2

I wouldnt say they were high at all. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## msbjohnston

i am also 4 weeks 5 days and my hcg levels were 1651 at 4 weeks 2 days.....that seems a little high! would do y'all think!


----------



## lulu35

at 5 weeks my hcg levels were 481 and 2 days later they had doubled, your number sounds about right for you gestation x


----------



## Lianne1986

i had my hcg levels done at the drs, the drs said i was 2-3 weeks when my levels were 854, then a week later they was 8236 and my dr said i was 3-4 weeks pregnant! that was 2 weeks ago. 

i dont know for sure how many week i am, i had my implant out and didnt havce AF before gettin pregnant!


----------

